# Identifying bottom bracket type



## Patterson (Jun 27, 2011)

How do I figure out if my BB is BSA or Italian?

I have a Vellum Edge.

If I posted a picture could anybody tell me?

Thanks.


----------



## SilverStar (Jan 21, 2008)

It's easy: you have a BSA bottom bracket, unless it's one of the press-in bearing setups. Only Italian bikes have Italian-threaded BBs...increasingly rare.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

As said, it's most likely English. To confirm, look for numbers on the flanges / faces: 1.37 x 24 TPI = English; 36 x 24 TPI = Italian. With press-in or drop-in bearings, there is no English or Italian threading difference because there are no threads.


----------



## oh1gt (May 2, 2007)

measure the bottom bracket shell
68mm = english
70mm = italian


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

SilverStar said:


> It's easy: you have a BSA bottom bracket, unless it's one of the press-in bearing setups. Only Italian bikes have Italian-threaded BBs...increasingly rare.


unless he has an older Calfee...definitely italian, definitely not italian made.


----------



## Patterson (Jun 27, 2011)

Thanks. I measured the frame (there is no bb in) and it's 68.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

SilverStar said:


> It's easy: you have a BSA bottom bracket, unless it's one of the press-in bearing setups. Only Italian bikes have Italian-threaded BBs...increasingly rare.


I did not realise that Eddy Merckx made all his bikes in Italy


----------



## pmt (Aug 4, 2009)

Or just take out the BB that's in there, and see if you can install one of your spare English BBs and one of your spare Italian BBs. Whichever one fits will tell you what threading it is.


----------



## -dustin (Jan 11, 2009)

Grab a bb that you know is english threaded. if it slides into the frame, the frame is IT threaded.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

pmt said:


> Or just take out the BB that's in there, and see if you can install one of your spare English BBs and one of your spare Italian BBs. Whichever one fits will tell you what threading it is.


uhmmmm, if you remove a driveside cup, you'll know what it is by which direction you have to turn it. no need to screw another one in to know.


----------

